# My Layout



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I posted a picture of the layout elsewhere in the forum and was asked how it was done.

The layout was built in stages since I wasn't really sure how I wanted it to look when I was done. I am not done so it may change some more.










The bench was built first:


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks interesting, Tom. It appears that besides the bench, you have an interior island with track? How does connect with the outside loop?


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll get to the middle part ... but here is more of the initial layout. 

This is how the initial loop was supported (it was pretty minimalistic). These are 2x6 treated lumber boards and I used 5/4 x 6W x approximately 12" long boards. The track is tied together using 2 1/2" deck screws. THe screws into the uprights, and later into the 2x4 supports are 3" deck screws.

















Then we started adding stuff to the bench:


















This is jumping a ways ahead but this is how the bench got finished off. I faced it with the standard 5/4 x 6" decking. It sort of looks like the docks on the nearby lake.










This is how the loops got supported. All I did was add a horizontal extension to the existing 4x4 and a 2x4 support. Where the track got filled in, I trimmed all the supports so that they remained under the track.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

It looks good. I will have to remember how it is done, some time I may build something elevated. I am having trouble bending clear down to the ground any more. Are those 4x4 posts or 2x4, and how far are they in the ground. 
Paul


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

This is filling in the far end and the center section:




















This is the one section of track that escaped the confines of the loop. 









This is the original version that the portion inside didn't make any sense after I did it so it had a major revision last spring: 










This is the beginning of the revision of the middle: 



















Ready for mulch to go on:










This is the layout prior to planting anything in the new section. This is really not complete, the plan is to pull the white rocks and turn it into the "water feature". Actually the plan is to make a canal with one lock running to a pool outside the raised section at the near end.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

This is the power distribution box. Inside are terminal strips to distribute power. Also lurking in there are DCC occupancy detectors that go over to the power distribution point using CAT5 cables.

The layout currently has 3 isolated sections of track with the ability to pass trains between them. The section in the very middle and the spur that goes out into the yard will turn into the 4th section fairly soon. I also plan on creating an isolated control section that will operate the switches and stuff.










This is the most recent condition of the track that goes out in the yard. The long term plan is for it to turn near the house towards the fence and then follow up the side of the fence to about the 3 foot level and across the back have a bench with a town and a switch yard.











That pretty much covers it ... at least as far as what I have taken pictures of.

Tom


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

The bench is almost 2 feet high at the end nearest the barn and drops down to about 10 inches at the opposite end near the fence. The track is pretty close to level, or at least it was until the boards started to warp. Under most of the track, even on the bench, are 2x6 boards. I wish I had done them all as 2x6's because there are 2 sets of 2x4's under some of the track and those sections are warping far more than the 2x6's. 

The part in the middle is essentially on the ground, which was probably not a great idea. The 2 foot height of the bench is ideal for the neighborhood kids and is high enough for adults to get a reasonable side view of the layout while sitting. 

We recently added a little Puppy Monster that hasn't managed to damage the layout but has done some serious damage to several of the plants. She is also good at scattering the pine bark so I have to sweep the track before I even think of running a train down it. 

Tom


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

One other thing I forgot to add about the design. First we are in Central Alabama so, for the most part, frost heave shouldn't be a major problem. 

I dug about a 1 1/2 foot hole for each of the posts that support the bench. We are sitting on a combination of clay and gravel so digging without power equipment is very slow and tedious. 

For the track I pulled up the grass so that the supports are sitting on clay and gravel. 

Tom


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Tom What a great job you did on your RR. It really looks great. Keep posting progress pictures. 

JJ


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

One item I am still working on is how to get in and out of the layout. I can walk up and down the hills without an issue but my wife has troubles with it and I don't want the children walking through the layout.. I think the straight section at one end near the barn that is elevated is going to become a raisable bridge. I just haven't figured out how I want to do it. I priced out the nifty Split Jaw bridge couplers and decided there must be a another way. Just haven't figured it out yet. It needs to support all three tracks and leave an opening of about 4 feet. It also can't weigh too much and if it is hinged I want to be able to lock it in the up position.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can probably hook up a counterweight with a pulley to offset any weight on the bridge. The SJ bridge clamps are good, I use them. I have a 12 foot lift out section. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Probably my next major track change is going to be the bridge. I have to get the 3 tracks closer together so that I can do it all as one assembly. That is going to require a bit of design work. 

I have been considering a counter weight. 

I also thought of doing a lift bridge, as long as it was over 5 feet high that would allow reasonable access. Wouldn't look particularly prototypical though. It would be best to make it so that it doesn't require a lot of muscle to open or close the bridge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to be prototypical you might try this.

I crossed this bridge many times when going to a customer in San Francisco.

Its a car bridge but you could convert it to a Train bridge. Infact I think there is a abandoned train track down the middle 


http://bridgehunter.com/ca/san-francisco/34C0025/


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if you would plan to stay with trackpower, i would recommend to integrate the sections on both sides of the bridge into a safety block:


----------

